# new job



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

started new job monday

finding my feet


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

What you doing mate?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

u found them yet?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

look down and they should be on the end of your legs .
what you up to them ??


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

spark

rewiring and partial wiring testing and inspecting for the local authority housing 

i'll have a look under my ankles


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice one , fitting a kitchen atm , tried 3 bloody wire detectors dont trust any of them , if you dont hear from me then ive hit one


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

lol

there are regs in place when we install to help you avoid hitting them

so in about 1000years they wont have your concerns

gis a bell if u stuck


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ok thanks , had a better day got 90% of the wall units up


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

good 

the job is wicked theres loads of other trades on site and you can ask em stuff and get advice:thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice one glad your enjoying the new job , 
on the kitchen front all units are now in floor is down , carpenter is coming wednesday to fit the worktops


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

butt and scribe i hope


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

god knows i looked into it but just didnt have to tools , router and jigs to prep the worktop ends


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

have you got much left to do in the kitchen?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

well the carpenter came today and fitted the worktops , what a bloody mess the router makes lol so getting there now got the plumbing to do but i can do that myself , gas mans coming tomorrow to fit the hob , then its just the final bits and bobs


----------

